# Thanksgiving Dinner



## Nautilus (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## kaemicha (Nov 24, 2019)

Sadly, for me, I Will be ordering KFC on Thanksgiving. No one has invited me so chicken is the closest thing I can get. I don't cook so turkey is out and I'll at least get mashed potatoes!


----------



## lukebass (Nov 28, 2019)

kaemicha,

 I live in a senior community.   Most of us here will be alone on Thanksgiving Day too.  

KFC tastes pretty good and you don't have any dishes to wash.  Plus you can nap when you want.

I wish you a happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 28, 2019)

lukebass said:


> kaemicha,
> 
> I live in a senior community.   Most of us here will be alone on Thanksgiving Day too.
> 
> ...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

kaemicha said:


> Sadly, for me, I Will be ordering KFC on Thanksgiving. No one has invited me so chicken is the closest thing I can get. I don't cook so turkey is out and I'll at least get mashed potatoes!


 well if you can get over here to London , you can have dinner with _us_. We don't celebrate Thanksgiving..for obvious reasons  ..but you'd be welcome to come and have a roast dinner here, and you wouldn't even _know_ it was thanksgiving..


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 28, 2019)

It's just me and my SO today, but it is still a Holiday, so we are going to go ahead and use the good paper plates...

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## kaemicha (Nov 28, 2019)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 82910


Thank you..I know that many are alone on this and many holiday's. KFC failed me..but I think neighbors are bringing over food.
I hope you all are having a Wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 28, 2019)

kaemicha said:


> Thank you..I know that many are alone on this and many holiday's. KFC failed me..but I think neighbors are bringing over food.
> I hope you all are having a Wonderful Thanksgiving!


Thankful for your neighbor's kindness to you! Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 28, 2019)

I have not even tried to eat turkey since I was a small child.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 28, 2019)

kaemicha said:


> Thank you..I know that many are alone on this and many holiday's. KFC failed me..but I think neighbors are bringing over food.
> I hope you all are having a Wonderful Thanksgiving!


You are welcome. Yes this is most kind of your neighbours. I hope it was a great day for you. I’m in Canada and our thanksgiving was last month.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 28, 2019)

We got home about an hour ago, and I am Full of food.  We had a real nice family gathering at the oldest daughter's lake house, and the ladies all prepared some marvelous food....I had to loosen the belt on my pants.  Now, it's relax time, and I just had a nice glass of wine....hopefully I will get a good long nights sleep.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 28, 2019)

kaemicha said:


> Thank you..I know that many are alone on this and many holiday's. *KFC failed me..but I think neighbors are bringing over food*.
> I hope you all are having a Wonderful Thanksgiving!



What would you have done if your neighbors did not bring you any food?  You said you don't cook, but do you have ANY food in the house?


----------



## kaemicha (Nov 29, 2019)

Catlady said:


> What would you have done if your neighbors did not bring you any food?  You said you don't cook, but do you have ANY food in the house?


Catlady, 

Thanks for your concern. Yes, of course I have food. I won't make you a list of my daily meals but I can put a meal together. I don't use my oven. I couldn't cook a turkey if I wanted..but that's the bottom line. I don't want to cook so I eat easier foods. I wish you would be a little less literal but then..you be you. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## kaemicha (Nov 29, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You are welcome. Yes this is most kind of your neighbours. I hope it was a great day for you. I’m in Canada and our thanksgiving was last month.


A few years ago, my other neighbors and I were in Vancouver BC on Thanksgiving and we went all over looking for a turkey dinner. The closest we got was lamb and I just couldn't. So, we went to a food court and all had foods from different countries. It was so fun. Then, when I got home, my then husband took me to a restaurant where I could get a real Thanksgiving Dinner.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 29, 2019)

kaemicha said:


> Catlady,
> Thanks for your concern. Yes, of course I have food. I won't make you a list of my daily meals but I can put a meal together. I don't use my oven. I couldn't cook a turkey if I wanted..but that's the bottom line. I don't want to cook so I eat easier foods. I wish you would be a little less literal but then..you be you. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.



I was just concerned, it sounded like you depended on your neighbors to bring you food for your Thanksgiving meal.   You must have very friendly neighbors.  I do a lot of cooking and trying new recipes, my newfound hobby in retirement.  When my food gets very low before going grocery shopping, I make what I call ''creative meals'' by using whatever ingredients are available.  They are so colorful and photo worthy sometimes.


----------



## kaemicha (Nov 29, 2019)

My neighbors have always brought me food. I don't ask them for it. They are just phenomenal people. Since I don't have any family left they have adopted me, if you will. I love and appreciate them more than they know.
Of course, they don't feed me daily. During the week I eat Lean Cuisine and other easy foods.
I congratulate you, CatLady for your cooking prowess. It's just not my thing.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> well if you can get over here to London , you can have dinner with _us_. We don't celebrate Thanksgiving..for obvious reasons  ..but you'd be welcome to come and have a roast dinner here, and you wouldn't even _know_ it was thanksgiving..


I think you should celebrate Thanksgiving mi chica, after all, your ancestors invented it!


----------



## kaemicha (Nov 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I think you should celebrate Thanksgiving mi chica, after all, your ancestors invented it!


And, I agree with you!! Thanks! No interrogation or anything. I'm thankful for that!!!


----------

